# Lucky's Story



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is the story of what it was probably like for Lucky when I first got him. Enjoy!

It was a rainy day. I was stuck in a small cup. My fins burned as I lay down at the bottom of the small cage. I remembered, It was a few days ago, a small personn walked into the pet castle. She ran over to the fish. She was looking around at all of my other betta fish friends, who we learned to love. She looked at me, the beady, brown eyes, suddenly luched at me! I was so happy. The girl picked nme up. "Mommy! I want this one!" She bellowed, the sound of her voice vibrating the cage. "But what about this one?" her mom asked. She plopped me down on the rack, and ran over to her mom. Then they left. But when another person walked in, he came over to the fish section. He had walked over, and picked a blue fish up. "I like this one!" he said. Suddenly, his brown eyes locked on me. "Wow. You are so beautiful!" he said picking me up. I started to dance around, trying to look active. He looked at me, then the other fish. Back at me, and then the other fish. He gently put the blue fish down. "I'm gonna take you." he said to me, in a gentle caring voice. I noticed it raining outside, and after I was scanned, I was run outside to the persons' home on wheels. "I have a home." I said. "I have a person, and I have a home."

What do you think?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I would do Dragon, but I wasn't the one who bought him! xD


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice fan fiction!! I like it, its fitting.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanx. After the girl part, all of it was a true story. And it was raining. The little girl part was just a little something I added.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Ahh lol. Well than nice fan semi-fiction!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

lol. nice story


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love it can you write more? like add on to him having a home and things please i love these betta stories


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

That was really good I loved it.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanx guys! I can write more later. I also write stories about Meerkats!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice story!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jayy said:


> Very nice story!!!


I agree!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

when are you going to write the rest?!!? im dying to read this it sounds so cool to read about bettas!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know if I'll write more on this story. I will write others, though!
Thanks Guys!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yay other stories!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great story. Write more please.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I may write one soon.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

sweet story more please


----------

